# One more Error Compile FreeBSD 9 / Asus EEE700



## Ishayahu (Jan 31, 2012)

I get some error while compiling new FreeBSD kernel on Asus EEE700, I use FreeBSD 9.
There is kernel config and end of the log.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2012)

If you enable ath(4) you need to enable the other bits too.


```
device		ath_pci		# Atheros pci/cardbus glue
device		ath_hal		# pci/cardbus chip support
```


----------



## Ishayahu (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you! I had this idea, but since I have not seen them in
[CMD=""]dmesg [/CMD]
I have decided that they are not needed.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2012)

That's the best way. If it's not in your system it can be removed.


----------



## Ishayahu (Jan 31, 2012)

Can you say me how do you get answers?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2012)

10+ years experience


----------



## Ishayahu (Jan 31, 2012)

OK, I'll work on it


----------

